
North Dakota Bill Versions: HB 1328 (actual text and video of drone bill) - protomyth
http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/64-2015/bill-index/bi1328.html
======
protomyth
It has hit a few news outlets, but they seem to be incapable of linking to the
actual text and video of the bill.

